

Show HN: PastBook Moments – Beautiful photo books, with friends – in a snap - stefanocutello
http://moments.pastbook.com/create?utm_source=hn

======
stefanocutello
We want to be "More than just printed books", allowing people to collect
photos from relatives and friends in a private place, being able to turn them
in a keepsake printed book within 1 click.

We've just updated the UI and added a new look&feel for the book template
(code name 'magic-blur'). You can hand-pick photos for many social-network
(we'll facilitate the import of multiple photos with a wizard within the next
few iterations).

Any feedback is welcome. I'm the founder, you can reach out directly to me at
stefano at pastbook dot com

Thanks

